
Facebook’s Growing Ad Exodus Means More Risks to Revenue Growth - Jansing90
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-28/facebook-s-widening-ad-exodus-means-more-risks-to-revenue-growth
======
rewindtheclock
Prediction: ad buyers pulling out of Facebook is going to be the Lehmann
Brother's moment of the coming economic recession/depression/collapse whatever
you wish to call it.

Facebook is quite unique in that they are like the government. No one actually
likes them, but you don't really have an alternative. But once this cascades
on to the rest of the ad tech industry, it will trigger another round of
economic collapse which will probably crash the entire big tech bubble.

~~~
mrkramer
Sorry to disappoint you but Facebook is here to stay. They are 20 years ahead
of any wannabe competitor.

~~~
rewindtheclock
Are they also above the law? I have a feeling a few folks from Facebook are
going to be sent to prison before the year ends.

[https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/23/project-veritas-
facebook-...](https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/23/project-veritas-facebook-
bias-cnn-don-lemon/)

This tweet from the former employee suggests that many FB employees already
know this, but the money is keeping them there. Once ad revenue stops flowing,
it would be interesting to see what happens next.

[https://twitter.com/sebmck/status/1275363680767537154](https://twitter.com/sebmck/status/1275363680767537154)

>>They are 20 years ahead of any wannabe competitor.

Sounds an awful lot like the phrase "smartest guys in the room".
Unfortunately, it didn't save Enron, because they were also the slimiest
people on the planet.

~~~
mrkramer
They are not above the law and nobody is going to prison. Your accusations
have no merit. They achieved dominant market position through legal market
competition. Their business practices can be controversial but they are
learning every year. You know their CEO started Facebook in the college dorm
room, you can't expect he will know everything and he will predict everything.

On the other hand Microsoft has a monopoly for 30 years straight and they as
well sometimes have controversial business practices and nobody is in prison.

